# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Borstkanker ervaringen

## Sylvia93

_Origineel bericht van Ikke64_

Hoi, hoi,

21 jaar geleden wordt de oudste geboren. 1,5 jaar later krijgen we een miskraam waarbij er een bloeding in de baarmoeder blijft. Deze wordt gestopt met een speciaal medicijn. (Ze had nog een bloedwaarde van 4, hhort minimaal 8 te zijn) Voor ons gevoel heeft dit er mee te maken, hebben namelijk al meer vrouwen met borstkanker en soort gelijk verhaal gesproken. Na de geboorte van de middelste '91 voelt zij een klein knobbeltje. Daar worden foto's van gemaakt. Alles goed. Na de geboorte van de jongste is het knobbeltje iets nadrukkelijker. Weer volgt een onderzoek. foto's, echo, punctie. 14 dagen later krijgen we via de huisarts te horen dat er geen afwijkende cellen gevonden zijn. 18 maanden later blijkt dat bij de wekelijkse mamografie beoordelingen, in het ziekenhuis, besloten is om ons een advies te geven het knobbeltje weg te laten halen. De kans, gezien het totaal beeld, dat het uit zou groeien tot kanker bleek erg groot te zijn. Ook deze brief is naar de huisarts gegaan. Dit schrijven is echter in het archief terecht gekomen en is ons bij een "toevallig" huisarts bezoek pas ter oren gekomen. Er waren toen al veranderingen die leken op bindweefsel vorming door de punctie, zoals wij dachten. Dit bleek echter een, op dat moment onoperabele tumor. 6 chemo's, een amputatie, 20 bestralingen, een sterilisatie/kasteratie later konden ze de behandeling afronden met 10 jaar hormoon killers slikken.
Inderdaad niet niets. Vandaar ook dat ik erg veel geduld heb gehad met mijn vrouwtje.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

_Vervolg origineel bericht van Ikke64_

In ons dorp zijn inmiddels 2 dames, die tegelijk met of na mijn vrouw borstkanker hebben gehad, overleden. Eén ander vrouwtje heeft ook in het verleden het zelfde soort medicijn gehad. Mochten er meer van dit soort ervaringen zijn is het misschien noodzakelijk dat er actie wordt ondernomen om dit soort medicijnen eens grondig te bekijken. Maar ja, soms is het medicijn erger dan de kwaal, maar als dit vaker voorkomt kunnen vrouwen waarbij dit medicijn is toegedient in ieder geval beter gevolgt/ in de gaten gehouden worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hallo allemaal,

Even een berichtje. Zodat ik ook bericht in mijn mail box krijg als er gereageerd wordt.
Ik wil graag horen of mensen soort gelijke ervaringen hebben. Zoals ik al schreef is het dan noodzakelijk om vrouwen die genoemde behandeling moeten ondergaan om hun leven te redden, op dat moment, verder wel gevolgt worden om te voorkomen dat ze borstkanker krijgen of erger borstlanker te laat ontdekken. Dus laat van jullie horen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Hoi, 
mijn zus is 11 jaar geleden geopereerd aan borstkanker en heeft daarna chemo gehad, na 6 jaar is ze hervallen. Eind 2009 zijn er ook 2 hersentumoren bij haar gevonden die ook verwijderd zijn. Ook heeft ze uitzaaiïngen naar de heup en rug. Nu heeft ze bestralingen gekregen en ook chemo. Wat veel oncologen of gyneacologen niet vertellen is dat chemo niet doorgaat naar de hersenen. Daardoor heeft ze er ook niet veel aandacht aan besteed toen ze last kreeg van hoofdpijn, vallen, duizeligheid. Borstkanker kan uitzaaien naar de botten, hersenen, lever en longen. Dus regelmatig laten controleren moest ik jullie zijn. Ik wil jullie natuurlijk niet de stuipen op het lijf jagen maar spreek gewoon uit ervaring, hoe erg die ook mag zijn 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,
De hersenen is geen normale uitzaai lokatie voor borstkanker. Is er onomstotelijk vast gesteld. A dat het om de zelfde soort kanker gaat. En B was de kanker in de borst ook echt een vorm van borstkanker? De nadere lokacaties + alle ingewanden wel.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Ikke, het was dezelfde vorm van kanker, naar het schijnt waren er enkele borstkankercellen doorgedrongen tot in de hersenen en daar blijven steken zogezegd en uitgegroeid tot 2 tumoren. Ik had dit direct ook gevraagd aan mijn gyneacoloog (ook mijn zus haar gyneacoloog) en aan mijn huisarts en die hebben het alle 2 bevestigd. Naar het schijnt dringt chemo niet door tot in de hersenen (natuurlijke barrière) maar gaat dit wel naar de andere lichaamsdelen. Toch heeft mijn zus ook metastasen in de rug en heup, ook geralateerd aan de borstkanker. Ze heeft 2 keer borstkanker gehad, dubbele borstamputatie in het jaar 1999, daarna terug 6 jaar daarna toen ze dacht al kankervrij te zijn, daarbij zijn ook lymfeklieren weggenomen. Daarna heeft ze ook een tumor gekregen op de eierstokken, gevolg volledige wegname van de baarmoeder en dan eind 2009 tumoren in de hersenen. Daarna hebben ze een volledige lichaamscan genomen en hebben ze dan de metastasen vastgesteld, hiervoor heeft ze voor het hoofd ook bestralingen gehad en nu ook terug chemo. Niet plezant natuurlijk. Laat je echt heel goed informeren of vraag uitleg aan je huisarts, echt doen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Graag verneem ik hoe oud je zus was toen de kanker voor het eerst ontdekt is. Ik krijg een beetje het gevoel dat er primair wat onderzoek is blijven liggen. Onzorgvuldig met het geheel is omgegaan. De onderzoeken die je aangeeft zouden al veel eerder gedaan moeten zijn. En inderdaad zijn er citostatica die niet doordringen in de hersenen, andere weer wel. Mijn vrouw heeft 9 jaar geleden ook borstkanker gehad. Het knobbeltje wat niets was. Is toch uitgegroeid tot een tumor. Helaas is het advies van het ziekenhuis om het knobbeltje toch te laten verwijderen niet verder gekomen dan de huisarts.  :Frown: 

Maar gelukkig gaat het nu goed. Was de tumor van je zus hormoon gevoelig?

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke64, 
Ik ga maandag antwoorden, ik ga nu naar mijn ventje en moet de trein halen en is te lang om op 5 minuten uit te leggen. Misschien als ik op de pc ga bij hem
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Hoi ikke, 
Mijn tweelingzus was 37 toen de borstkanker bij haar werd vastgesteld. Zij heeft 3 kinderen gekregen op een tijd van 2,5 jaar en het waren drie heel grote kinderen (meer dan 4 kg). Toen de jongste een jaar of 2 was had ze altijd pijn toen de kinderen op haar kwamen liggen, ik weet niet of de gyneacoloog het toen ernstig heeft genomen, een mamografie en een echografie hebben niks aangetoond. Toen ze haar buikwand wou laten corrigeren hebben ze de tumor opgemerkt dmv een RX van de longen. De tumor zat op haar ribben. Ze heeft dan direct gekozen voor een dubbele borstamputatie, daarna chemo, wel in een klein streekziekenhuis waar ik nog niet zou durven bevallen. Na 6 jaar had ze uitzaaiïngen naar de lymfeklieren in de oksels, deze zijn dan ook weggenomen en terug chemo. Eind 2009, na maanden met hoofdpijn lopen, duizelig, vallen is ze dan vervroegd terug naar de gyneacoloog geweest en daaruit bleek dat ze 2 hersentumoren had. Op 31 december is ze hier dan aan geopereerd. Ze had ook al haar baarmoeder en eierstokken moeten laten wegnemen omdat daarop ook een tumor van meer dan 5 cm op stond. 
Na het wegnemen van de hersentumoren heeft ze ook een volledige lichaamscan gehad en daaruit is gebleken dat er uitzaaiïngen zitten in onderrug en heup. Voor haar hoofd heeft ze bestalingen gehad, voor de rug en heup krijgt ze nog altijd chemo. De kanker is wel hormonaal vastgesteld. 
Ik heb alles gevraagd aan mijn huisdokter omdat het toch mijn tweelingzus is, wel een tweeëigige tweeling maar je bent toch altijd bang en die heeft me gezegd dat borstkanker naar de hersenen, botten, en lever kan uitzaaien. Ik heb ook aan haar gyneacoloog gevraagd of ze de gentest al heeft laten doen, maar blijkbaar niet, terwijl ze toch ook een dochter en 2 zonen heeft. 
Ik denk dat ik deze bij mij ga laten doen om zekerheid te hebben voor mijn dochter maar er is wel een lange wachttijd. 
Kanker zit bij ons wel in de familie, vader had prostaatkanker, uitgezaaid naar darmen en daarna naar longen. Broer ook prostaatkanker, gelukkig rap ontdekt

----------


## christel1

Vervolg
Ik laat dus regelmatig mijn borsten onderzoeken, heb makkelijk last van cystes maar zit er dan ook direct mee bij de huisdokter. Na mijn bevallingen heb ik ook last gehad van borstontstekingen maar die werden direct behandeld met antibiotica (is zeer pijnlijk, dus je blijft daar niet mee rondlopen). Ook laat ik regelmatig mijn darmen controleren want darmkanker is ook genetisch bepaald. Een coloscopie is natuurlijk geen pretje maar ik heb het er voor over en het is maar eens om de 5 jaar of als ik iets voel natuurlijk (naar het 't schijnt zijn mijn darmen veel te lang voor een normaal mens en ben ik nogal vlug geconstipeerd (heb wel eens een darmblokkage gehad, pijnlijk). Maar ja, ik neem het er allemaal maar bij eigenlijk. Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk beweging te nemen, eet gezond, geen drinker en heb geen overgewicht, ja ik rook en daarmee moet ik nu stoppen van de cardio, 't zal moeilijk worden maar we zullen er toch moeten aan geloven. Gelukkig luister ik naar mijn eigen lichaam en mijn pa heeft ook een hartaanval gehad toen hij even oud was dan ik en kende ik de symtomen een beetje, maar ik moest 6 weken wachten op een afspraak bij de cardio maar ben dan vroeger opgenomen omdat ik het helemaal niet meer vertrouwde (instabiele angina pectoris) maar ze dachten ook eerst dat het mijn longen waren maar ik ken mijn lichaam en dit was niet normaal, ik heb al meer reservestukken zegt mijn ventje en kan meer dan hem lol. We zullen wel zien wat de testen volgende week uitwijzen, hopelijk houden ze me daar niet want dan mis ik mijn lappie en mijn huisdieren teveel en ook mijn ventje en de kinderen, allé kinderen 23 en bijna 22, volwassenen dus..... ik zal maar stoppen mee zagen zeker lol 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Een weetje voor iedereen goed, ook voor mannen Info over borstkanker ...... waarschuwing ! 

Dit ontving ik van iemand uit de kennissenkring die nog studeert en aan een van de ziekenhuizen in Rotterdam werkzaam is, ik raad iedereen aan 
om het onderstaande even te lezen. 
ALUMINIUM CHLORHYDRAAT zit in de Nivea Deodorant Sensitive zonder alcohol en ook inderdaad in de Dove Deodorant Silk dry (gouden dop),niet in Dove Fresh touch. 
Onlangs woonde ik een seminarie bij over borstkanker. Tijdens het vraag-antwoord moment vroeg ik waarom de oksel de meest frequente 
plaats was voor de ontwikkeling van borstkanker. 
Mijn vraag kon toen niet beantwoord worden, maar onlangs ontving ik post waarin ik het antwoord op mijn vraag gevonden heb en dat ik graag met jullie allen zou willen delen. 
De hoofdoorzaak voor borstkanker is het gebruik van ANTI-TRANSPIRANTEN. 
De meeste producten op de markt zijn een combinatie van anti-transpiranten en deodoranten. 
Deodoranten zijn onschadelijk. 
Kijk a.u.b. de samenstelling van uw producten thuis na! Indien zij 
ALUMINIUM CHLORHYDRAAT bevatten, GOOI ZE DAN ONMIDDELLIJK WEG! (zelfs onder de naam van deodorant). O.a Rexona en Dove deodorant)... 
Probeer andere merken te gebruiken die dit bestanddeel niet bevatten. 
De reden is simpel: Slechts enkele delen van ons lichaam zijn in staat toxische stoffen te elimineren, zijnde: de knieholtes, achter de oren, tussen de benen en de oksels. Deze toxische stoffen worden uitgestoten onder de vorm van zweet. 
Anti transpiranten verhinderen het zweten. De toxische stoffen verdwijnen niet uit het lichaam, maar worden opgestapeld in de lymfeklieren onder de armen. De oorsprong van de meeste borstkankers is in deze bovenzone van de borst te vinden. 

Mannen zijn minder gevoelig aan de ontwikkeling van dit type ziekte. Zelfs al gebruiken ze anti transpiranten, blijven deze op de okselharen kleven en dringen ze niet onmiddellijk in de huid. 
Vrouwen die anti transpirant gebruiken vlak na het ontharen hebben nog meer risico omdat via de kleine wondjes de chemische stoffen nog sneller het lichaam binnen dringen. 
Informeer hierover A.U.B. alle mannen en vrouwen die je kent. 
Borstkanker neemt de dag van vandaag alarmerende proporties aan. 
Als we met dit E- M ailbericht slechts een aantal gevallen kunnen vermijden, zal het nooit verloren tijd geweest zijn! 

HIER ZIT HET OOK IN: 
Mildeen deo roll-on van de Aldi 
Sanex deo roll-on 8x4 balsam roll-on 

Met dank aan mijn broer

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Hoe betrouwbaar is dit bericht. Binnenkort gaan we, mijn vrouw en ik, weer op controle bij de mamacare verpleegkundige en chirurg. Het zou fijn zijn indien ik van jou het onderzoek van jou in een PB of via mail mag ontvangen. Ik kan dit dan in january voorleggen. Ik ben benieuwd naar hun reactie. Deze zal ik dan zeker met jullie delen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Ja ik heb dat van mijn broer gekregen die het had van iemand die geneeskunde studeert in Rotterdam.... maar ik zal er eens op gaan googlen. Ik denk dat er wel een stuk van waarheid in zit want vroeger schoren de vrouwen hun oksels nog niet en bestonden er ook nog geen deo's en was er veel minder borstkanker... Gewone deo's zijn veilig omdat je dan nog gewoon kan zweten, het zijn meer de drye producten die gevaarlijk zijn met dat wit poeder erin, laat geen zweet meer door...

----------


## christel1

Parabenen zitten in anti-transpirants 

Verwarring over het verband tussen deodorants / anti-transpirants die parabenen bevatten en borstkanker, komt mogelijk voort uit het feit dat parabenen een soortgelijke werking als oestrogenen lijken te hebben. Van oestrogenen is een verband met borstkanker bekend. 




In het onderzoek van Darbre wordt gemeld dat kleine hoeveelheden parabenen zijn gevonden in monsters van borstkankertumoren. Deze parabenen zouden afkomstig zijn van deodorants. 

(1)Bij een onderzoek onder 437 borstkanker patiënten werd een verband
gevonden tussen de mate van anti-transpirant/deodorant gebruik/scheren en
de leeftijd van borstkankerdiagnose. Bij vrouwen die hun oksels scheerden en
anti-transpirant/deodorant gebruikten werd op jongere leeftijd kanker
geconstateerd dan bij vrouwen die deze gewoonten niet hadden. Ook werd bij
vrouwen die vóór de leeftijd van 16 jaar met deze gewoonten begonnen op
jongere leeftijd kanker geconstateerd dan bij vrouwen die latere leeftijd met
deze gewoonten begonnen. Hiervoor zouden gecombineerde gewoonten (dus
scheren en cosmeticagebruik) nodig zijn, afzonderlijke gewoonten waren niet
geassocieerd met vervroegde leeftijd van diagnose (McGrath, 2003).

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/34/Beauty-W...stkanker.dhtml

De Britse onderzoekster Philippa Darbre ontdekte dat kankergezwellen het vaakst voorkomen in het gebied van de borst dicht aan de oksel waar antitranspiratie producten aangebracht worden. Ze onderzocht de cysten van 48 vrouwen, deze vergeleek ze met bloedstalen van 30 gezonde vrouwen en borstmelk van 45 vrouwen. Bij de cysten in de buurt van de oksel was het gehalte van aluminium 25 keer zo hoog als bij een ‘normaal’ bloedstaal. “We weten de oorzaak hier nog niet van, maar dit is een goede waarschuwing voor vrouwen. Iedereen moet stoppen met het gebruik van deze producten en de fabrikanten moeten bestudeerden hun ze de samenstelling kunnen veranderen.”
Er zijn mensen die het tegenspreken, er zijn mensen die het gevaar ervan inzien, ik zou het dus niet meer gebruiken dus. Hopelijk heb je wat aan de artikels. Natuurlijk gaat de cometische sector hier tegen zijn, het zal hen ook veel geld kosten om producten terug te roepen. Ik zou er dus toch eens naar kijken 
Greetz 
Christel

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Ik heb dit besproken met mijn vrouw. Zij heeft toen dit nieuws bekent werd contact opgenomen met een medisch geschoolde vriendin uit engeland. Het schijnt dus een broodje aap verhaal te zijn. Laten we ons met z'n allen niet gek laten maken. Maar toch bedankt voor je input.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Sorry Ikke, had het misschien beter eerst een beetje meer moeten onderbouwen. Volgens mij zit er toch een beetje waarheid in en ook leugens. Kanker kwam vroeger ook voor, maar de laatste decennia moeten we toch toegeven dat het veel erger is geworden. Ja als je ziet welke chemische brol die we allemaal binnen krijgen die vroeger niet bestond (in de tijd van onze grootouders) dan begin je je soms toch wel vragen te stellen. Al de conserveringsproducten die we nu binnenkrijgen, die hadden de mensen vroeger niet maar ja, waar kan je nog iets kopen zonder verpakking, zonder kleurstoffen en zonder bewaarmiddelen, nergens meer denk ik....

----------


## ikke64

:Smile:  Maar goed ook dat er overal verpakkingen omheen zitten. Daar verdien ik mijn brood mee. En eerlijk gezegt ook het beleg  :Wink: 
Maar natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Van de andere kant is het natuurlijk zo dat er vroeger een heleboel mensen overleden aan nier/lever geet ik wat allemaal voor een falen. Terwijl nu kanker geconstateerd kan worden. In de tijd waar jij over spreekt had iemand pijn/werd ziek, werd niet meer beter en ging dood. Nu wordt de diagnose kanker gesteld een behandeling gestart enz. Daarnaast komt kanker, over het algemeen gelukkig, meer op hogere leeftijd voor. Vaak een leeftijd die vroeger helemaal niet gehaald werd of waarvan niemand zich meer afvroeg waar diegene aan was overleden. Mijn oma is op 82 jarige leeftijd overleden aan darm kanker! Hoe werd daar vroeger over gesproken. Ach het mens werd ziek en is overleden!!
Maar natuurlijk moeten we voorzichtig blijven. Astbest werd 1 generatie terug als de isolatie oplossing gezien. Nu blijken er nog dagelijks, net als mijn vader 17 jaar geleden, mensen aan astbest kanker te overlijden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, ja mijn opa is op zijn 67ste ook overleden aan darmkanker, nochtans had hij in die tijd al een stoma, die was 10 jaar daarvoor geplaatst, ik spreek nu over het jaar 67, ik was 6 toen hij overleden is maar kan het mij nog goed herinneren. Een groottante is ook overleden aan borstkanker, ik heb ze nooit gekend eigenlijk maar wel verhalen over gehoord. Vroeger spraken ze over de "tering", dat was volgens mij het woord voor kanker. Ja dyalise bestond nog niet, chemo nooit van gehoord en bestraling nog minder en mensen ging ook veel minder naar de dokter en het ziekenhuis dat was al in de ergste gevallen (mensen gaan nu naar spoed met een snotvalling bij wijze van spreken, hier in België toch). 
Wat mij wel een ongerust maakt is dat zoveel jonge kinderen kanker krijgen, zeker in de puberteit, in de mijn vriendenkring, beter de vriendenkring van mijn dochter is een meisje op 16 overleden aan botkanker en in mijn vriendenkring een jongen ook aan dezelfde botkanker. Is er een verband met de chemische troep die we eten of is die er niet ? Wie zal het zeggen. Mijn zus bv heeft ooit een paar jaar gerookt maar niet zo lang, ze eet gezond, snoepte wel veel, geen drinker en krijgt toch kanker, dat snap ik dus niet eigenlijk terwijl sommige mensen zich te pletter roken en drinken en niks krijgen. Naar het schijnt heeft iedereen kankercellen maar bij de ene breekt het uit en bij de andere niet, ik hoop dat het mij niet treft.... en anderen natuurlijk ook niet

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Chritel,

Zoals je weet heeft mijn vrouw borstkanker en mijn vader long(astbest) kanker gehad. Mijn vader is er aan overleden. Deze vorm van kanker is nu 17 jaar later nog niet te genezen. Dus ik heb er veel over gelezen en opgezocht. Het klopt dat elk mens tumor cellen in zijn lijf heeft. Maar een tumor cel is een afwijkende cel. Niet lichaams eigen, lichaams vreemd. Normaal zou het lichaam dit dus moeten herkennen en deze cel, net als virussen en bacterieën, moeten vernietigen. Wat de oorzaak is dat dit niet, altijd, gebeurt is nog steeds de grote vraag. Stress, verminderde weerstand, sterkte van de tumorcel. Allemaal zaken die bewezen een rol spelen.
Heel even afwijken van borst kanker. Wist je dat elk astbest deeltje een tumorcel kan veroorzaken. Dus ook met hele lage consentraties loop je risico's. Als een astbest deeltje zo klein is dat deze na het binnen dringen van een cel niet uitsteekt en de celwand kan zich weer sluiten. (een natuurlijk proces) heb je een tumor cel!
Voor borst kanker zijn er ook nog de hormoon gevoelige tumoren. En de pil en soja producten zijn gemeengoed tegen woordig. Daarnaast ben ik er van overtuigd dat inderdaad de vervuiling een belangrijke rol mee speeld. We ademen en eten voordurend stoffen in, in een concentratie die veel hoger ligt dan vroeger. Maar dat is de tol van de vooruit gang.  :Frown: 
Wist je overigens dat veel gezwellen in het bot van oorsprong helemaal geen botkanker zijn. Het merendeel heeft een heel andere oorsprong. Borsten, longen, ingewanden. Alleen geven tumoren in botten veel meer klachten. Het schijnt heel pijnlijk te zijn. Vandaar dat op deze manier kanker vaak aan het licht komt. En dan ligt de oorsprong, de moeder tumor vaak op een heel andere plaats.

Gr Ikke

----------

